

Noodle acquires Lore - ayanonagon
http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2013/03/15/noodle-buys-lore-lms-help-colleges-take-programs-online

======
agotterer
Congrats Joe and the team at Lore! A fast exit for a young team and company.
Excited to see whether the team will stay in place or go off on new
adventures.

------
yefim323
Official blog post: <http://blog.lore.com/post/45416094480>

------
jcampbell1
I think this will be great for the Lore team. Katzmann seems to have great
instincts for making money in education (Princeton Review, 2tor), and Lore has
a solid software but no realistic business plan.

Noodle.org is a great business model. They are getting in front of customers
just before they make a $100k purchase decision. The lead gen value must be
tremendous.

